# "Hinz und Kunz" meine Molche



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe gestern zwei __ Molche bekommen. 
Da ich in meinem Mörtelkübel Mückenlarven ohne Ende habe war ich auch ganz froh darüber.
Heut Früh waren auch alle meine Larven weg (fast alle)
Nun hab ich ja noch so einen Kübel mit genau der gleichen "Besatzung" an Larven.
Kann ich die Beiden nun in den anderen Kübel setzen oder ist das Stress für die Tierchen.
Versuche mal noch Fotos zu machen, auf jeden Fall haben sie leuchtend orange Bäuche...   ??Bergmolche??
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Äh, was heißt bekommen???


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Der Schwiegervater meiner Tochter holt die bei seinem Vater aus dem Kellerschacht (riesen Anwesen fast neben besagtem Wassertümpel) 
und setzt die bei sich in seinen Teich. 
Dort leben die seit Jahren, laut ihm sogar in der Regentonne.

Habe ich selbst schon gesehen, ist nicht "geflunkert" 
Liebe Grüße Ruth


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

O.K. ich sach jetzt mal fast nix  
Teich ist besser als Kellerschacht.

Nur in der Regentonne ist sch....., weil Molche keine Dauer-Wasserbewohner sind, sondern nach der Paarung im Sommer an Land wollen.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

    

Hab sie kurz rausgefischt  So wie ich das sehe ist es schon ein Pärchen - würd ich sagen. Sind das nun Bergmolche?



> Nur in der Regentonne ist sch....., weil Molche keine Dauer-Wasserbewohner sind, sondern nach der Paarung im Sommer an Land wollen.



Die sind da freiwillig rein, wechseln vom Teich in die Tonne.
Das machen die schon seit Jahren so, da hilft kein Mensch nach.

Noch einmal eine Frage: 
Ich hab die Beiden jetzt in meinen anderen Kübel gesetzt. Kommen die da allein raus oder brauchen die eine Ausstiegshilfe???
Das Wasser in diesem Kübel ist auch nicht ganz so klar wie in dem anderen, auch habe ich Fadenalgen bemerkt. Ich hatte in diesem Bottich noch Teicherde am Rand für eine Pflanze, welche ich noch nicht entfernt hatte (die Erde).
Macht denen das was???

Für Antworten dankbar ist
Ruth - mit Grüßen


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Hallo Ruth,

also, wenn die Molche aus der Regentonne raus (und rein) können, ist das ja o.k. - dann wollen sie das so.

Hübsches Päarchen hast Du da *neidischguck*  

Fadenalgen und etwas trübes Wasser macht denen nix. Sind Lungenatmer. Außerdem finden sich in den Algen allerlei Leckereien. Nur sollten sie aus der Maurerbütte aussteigen können. Und dann kann es passieren, dass sie weg sind. Das weiß man vorher halt nicht. Wichtig ist, dass sie auch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen haben, um - falls Bedarf besteht - Eier dran zu heften. Gern genommen wird __ Laichkraut oder __ Wasserpest. Wenn er wie ein Doofer um sie rumschlawenzelt und vor ihr hertanzt, dann isses soweit...


----------



## Ghul-Ash (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Hallo Ruth,
ich denke schon das das Bergmolche sind, kannst du ja eigentlich auch selbst sehen durch den orangen Bauch, was ja wohl das stärkste Kennzeichen ist 

Vorsichtshalber wurde ich einfach ein stück Plattes Holz an den Rand deines Kübels legen, sodass sie einfach aussteigen können 


Greez,
Marco


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er wie ein Doofer um sie rumschlawenzelt und vor ihr hertanzt, dann isses soweit...



Ui, macht er schon, hab ein wenig "gespannert" 
Er schwänzelt immer mit irren Schwanzbewegungen um sie rum und stippst sie von hinten(! ) an.
Er ist einiges kleiner wie sie. Sind die Männchen im Allgemeinen kleiner oder 
ist er jünger wie sie?
Gruß Ruth

Die Nachbarn wundern sich sicherlich schon warum ich so lange mit der __ Nase voran fast in meinem Mörtelkübel knie... Hat aber noch keiner gefragt ob mir übel ist


----------



## Eugen (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Hoi Ruth,

man kann zwar die Bauchseite der Molche nicht gut erkennen,
ich bin jedoch der Meinung, dass das Teichmolche sind.
Auf dem rechten Bild, erkennt man am linken Molch dunkle,rundliche Flecken, typisch für das Teichmolchmännchen.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Der Bauch ist leuchtend orange und das Männchen ist richtig schwarz/weiß gepunktet, rechts und links bläulich gesäumt
Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Hallo Eugen,

also Dir widersprech ich ja äußerst ungern, aber dem Fall mein ich auch, daß sind Bergmolche.

Liebe Ruth,

sieh zu, dass Du Nistmaterial (Wasserpflanzen) in den Kübel bekommst. Und Du kannst ja hier noch mal nachschauen: http://kaulquappe.de/ 
Da findest Du eine Liste mit Amphibien in Deutschland mit Größen, Verbreitung etc. Und wenn man denen glauben darf, ist bei den Bergmolchen das Weibchen größer.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

So, fast fünf Monate sind vorbei, die Molche längst getürmt, und ihre Brut inzwischen gut 2,5cm lang.
Sie leben in meinem Mörtelkübel der bisher - immerhin seit Mai - super klares Wasser hatte.
Momentan trübt das Wasser ein, Pflanzen fangen an zu verkümmern, ich hab glaube ich zu viele __ Schnecken drin.
Ich mach mir Sorgen um die Kleinen.
Außerdem frage ich mich wie und wo ich die überwintern lassen soll.
Wachsen die noch so bis Oktober, dass sie eigenständig an Land gehen?
Soll ich sie umsiedeln?
Gruß Ruth


----------



## Teichfreund (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Hallo Ruth,

wenn sich die Kleinen alleine aus dem Mörtelkübel "befreien" können, dann lass sie einfach, wie sie es für richtig halten. Die verziehen sich von ganz alleine. Es wäre allerdings wichtig, dass in der Nähe Steine, Blätter oder/und Äste sind, unter denen sie sich verkriechen können.
Bei mir haben sich auch bereits fast alle Jungen verdünnisiert. Es sind noch einige übrig, die aber wohl auch demnächst das Wasser verlassen werden. Ich habe noch nie Tiere umgesiedelt. Das gibt sich alles von alleine.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Nebelschnecke (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Ok, danke. Werd mich gleich morgen drum kümmern.


----------



## Froschbert (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*

Bin neu im Forum und habe gerade die Beiträge gelesen....es sind Bergmolche!


----------



## butzbacher (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "Hinz und Kunz" meine  Molche*



			
				Froschbert schrieb:
			
		

> Bin neu im Forum und habe gerade die Beiträge gelesen....es sind Bergmolche!



die Artbestimmung wird bestätigt


----------

